# Symphonic Legends Music fromk Nintendo



## taktularCBo (Sep 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Symphonic Legends - music from Nintendo
> 
> Symphonic Fantasies was met with considerable praise and feedback from attendants, causing the announcement of another Symphonic Game Music Concert entitled Symphonic Legends. Taking place in the Cologne Philharmonic Hall on September 23, 2010, the complete concert will be conducted by Niklas Willén for the first time, whereas Jonne Valtonen again serves as main arranger and as composer of the opening piece called "Fanfare for the Common 8-bit Hero".[59] Additional music will be contributed by Roger Wanamo and guest arrangers Shiro Hamaguchi, Hayato Matsuo, Masashi Hamauzu and Torsten Rasch.[61] The event will focus on music from Nintendo and features the titles *Super Mario Bros., Super Mario Galaxy, Donkey Kong Country, Metroid, F-Zero, StarFox, Pikmin and The Legend of Zelda.* Tickets for Symphonic Legends sold out on March 19, 2010. In addition to the performance, the concert will see a live radio broadcast on WDR4 in 5.1 surround sound and live video streaming, available world-wide





Streams:
*sorry, its over, you can find it for sure in so0me hours on youtube. btw. it was GREAT!!!*

you guys should really listen to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




till than check symphonic fantasies on youtube from last year: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...tasies&aq=f


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 23, 2010)

Your post says starts in an hour, and it's an hour and 13min later now and those links do nothing.


----------



## taktularCBo (Sep 23, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Your post says starts in an hour, and it's an hour and 13min later now and those links do nothing.



Im watching the 10.000 Link without a problem. Press after buffering on play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made a link to the time in my city, so you could just check it yourself.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 23, 2010)

Man, the links weren't working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad. I hope there will be some high quality rip or a CD.

EDIT : The CD of the firsst concert (september 2009) just got relased 6 days ago... I think I'll have to wait for this one


----------

